# Affordable Fragrances?



## sam987 (Oct 26, 2019)

I am looking for US shops, preferably online shops, that sells cheap, affordable fragrances. especially Chanel.
I am looking for quality fragrances and original.

Fragrances are incredibly expensive these days and I'm sure there are websites that offers them at reduced prices but I have no clue about how to find them.


----------



## ggarbo (Oct 28, 2019)

AFAIK there is but one online shop that sells Chanel at brokered prices.

https://uniparfums.com/oscommerce/catalog/

They say they can sell up to -70% because they are getting bargained items and stocks from bankrupted companies or confiscated items in customs but you can only order from within USA/Canada and EU.

other discount websites;

https://www.fragrancenet.com/fragrances
https://www.perfume-click.co.uk/
https://www.halfpriceperfumes.co.uk/en/ 

Chanel is too expensive. That's a fact!


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

ggarbo said:


> AFAIK there is but one online shop that sells Chanel at brokered prices.
> 
> https://uniparfums.com/oscommerce/catalog/
> 
> ...



Do you know a website/online shop for affordable branded fragrances that ships worldwide?


----------



## ggarbo (Oct 29, 2019)

shipped? or ships ?


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

ggarbo said:


> shipped? or ships ?



ships sorry typo


----------



## Beryl (Nov 7, 2019)

Somewhere online is dupes list. Also on Fragrantica site any perfume search will also give other perfumes that smell similar.
www.ZARA.com has a lot of perfumes that smell similar to the big name perfumeries.
Very old perfume house www.galimard.com ships from France worldwide good prices and you can buy sampler.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 19, 2020)

ggarbo said:


> AFAIK there is but one online shop that sells Chanel at brokered prices.
> 
> https://uniparfums.com/oscommerce/catalog/
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## jennymay (Jul 3, 2021)

I got this one for free - https://www.megafreestuff.co.uk/free-mugler-angel-perfume/ loved it and found a bottle for £25


----------



## jusd'orange (Sep 22, 2021)

ggarbo said:


> AFAIK there is but one online shop that sells Chanel at brokered prices.
> 
> https://uniparfums.com/oscommerce/catalog/
> 
> ...


very useful!


----------



## lasharn (Oct 6, 2021)

You could get affordable fragrance, but not with Chanel I think. It's way too expensive!


----------

